# Fees to import a pup to Canada



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

I'm looking at maybe getting a pup from Germany, after I pay for the pup and shipping what other fees do I have to pay in BC?.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Likely a customs/excise tax and the BC HST. Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

You might get many different answers to your question on this forum board.
In order to get the answer for the source it self you should visit this website.
Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Importing Domestic Dogs
Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Inspection Fees for Pet Cats and Dogs

Good luck.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I know some places you have to pay for a broker. We fortunately did not have to get one, b/c we were able to pick them up ourselves.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I had to pay a $20 customs fee to pick up a puppy shipped as cargo to the US. For a puppy that I brought myself (to the US), I didn't have to pay anything and customs didn't care to even look inside the sherpa bag. It could have been a rattlesnake.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> I didn't have to pay anything and customs didn't care to even look inside the sherpa bag. It could have been a rattlesnake.


Our lab also made it in for free. Her owner was ticked he paid for all the paperwork since he lost the old ones and they didn't even look in the crate.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Stupid question, but with all the wonderful GSDs in the US, including the bringing in of German studs for breeding, and the availability of imports already brought in, etc why go all the way to Germany to bring your dog in?

I have had west german lines (pink papered) and gotten them within the US

do they have the same availability in Canada?


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

"Vegasresident" - I don't want to open a can of worms with what I'm going to say but here are the number facts which I have proven my self.

If you know German or any other language in Europe where decent GSD are found you are better (cheaper) getting it from there - especially if you are already planning on traveling to that country.


Case # 1 - you know the language and your travel to Europe you self



GSD puppies in Germany from decent kennels are from 600 to 800 Euro ($800 - $1100 US)
GSD puppies from East - South East Europe are from 400 to 600 Euro. ($550 - $800 US)
Bringing the 8 week puppy to North America as on-board baggage is maybe $150 US on top of your air ticket.

Case # 2 - you know the language and your don't travel to Europe you self


GSD puppies in Germany from decent kennels are from 600 to 800 Euro ($800 - $1100 US)
GSD puppies from East - South East Europe are from 400 to 600 Euro. ($550 - $800 US)
Shipping your puppy via Home*-*Tiertransport Haustiertransport FRA - weltweit Tiertransporte Haustiertransporte Transport lebender Tierte im Flugzeug from Frankfurt to North America is anywhere from 300 to 400 Euro ($400 - $550) US including a crate.
You do the math.
The above stated cases are only valid for purchases of a GSD puppy up to 10 weeks old. You are doing this your self and not via broker or importer.

Here are IMO some of pros and cons for GSD puppy purchase overseas.

Pro: Compared to pricings of North American GSD Breeders who range from $1100 to $3500 + shipping - puppy prices in Europe are cheaper. If purchased in Germany - you get the famous "pink papers". Your are buying from breed origin country. If you are looking for an import pup here in NA - you will be spending anywhere from $2500 US and upwards + shipping.

Cons: Most breeders overseas do not give any kind of puppy health warranty. You can not expect (if any) support from the breeder located in Europe (maybe only if you are mutual friend with them).

I would say that at least everybody has its own choice - mine was to (in process of) get a puppy from the North American GSD breeder.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

vukc said:


> "Vegasresident" - I don't want to open a can of worms with what I'm going to say but here are the number facts which I have proven my self.
> 
> If you know German or any other language in Europe where decent GSD are found you are better (cheaper) getting it from there - especially if you are already planning on traveling to that country.
> ..........................You do the math................
> ...


Wow interesting. Definitely to each his own.

How many GSDs have you bought overseas vukc and how many have you owned over time? Which did you like better? German or American lines?

Guess I was lucky enough to have been very close to my breeder as in knowing them a long time when I got my last German line GSD, got a wonderful stable strong lineage with pink papers and pick it up in person (car drive under 6 hours) and spent under $1000. I got all the warranties, keep in touch all the time and got all the support I ever needed.

I have had GSDs my whole life and a few special ones at that. I have both sexes. Pink and non pink papered.

Cons: none. Best of both worlds


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

OP - sorry not meaning to jump your tread.

VegasReasident 

I did not import any GSD's from Germany or rest of the Europe. 
However since I lived in Germany in my teens - I am quite fluent in German language. Beside German language knowledge, I also familiar with couple of other European languages - it is easier to find you way around Europe if you know them  
My information come from communication with few German and other European GSD breeders over the phone - this all happened over the course of last 2 years while I was doing my research for our next GSD puppy. 
I do not plan to become any type of importer of broker for GSD's from Europe....my communication with them was strictly of personal nature.


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I understand what you are saying, dogs of high quality are not as expensive and if you go there oftenly it's a bonus. In Romania where my parents came from (I was born in the US) we still visit Romania often. The top kennel is right across the street and they had beautiful dogs from Vegas, Zamp, etc. Their prices are usually 300-500 US dollars, that is a LOT of money there, because their money converts into 3 times more that that. If I go there again and I plan to get a GSD in the future I would definitely buy from there. 
Van Pavora's Website


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I recently imported a puppy from Germany - due to heat restrictions, she was flown into Toronto and picked up by a friend. Fees at the airport were $135.00

Yes - pups are basically less expensive. BUT!!! when you get done with currency exchange, bank rates vs xe.com/NYTimes rates, credit card rates, fees, transfer fees etc. it is NOT cheaper!!! Given the availability of breeders here, US and Canada, you may be safter in terms of support and quality buying on the NA continent. Why did I buy a pup in Germany then??? I am a breeder, and the pup I bought fits a niche in my long term program on pedigree. She is related to the dogs I have through a male who is not common and given what I already have, her breeder was very very pleased to send me a very nice pup.

Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

OK - Just got my Amex bill.....

foreign transaction fee $19

Gradlyns - E480.24 USD $703.24

Plus the airport fees of $135 (someone else picked up pup for me, they were the consignee of record - so I am not sure what each of the 3 fees was for)

So for a E700 pup (inc paperwork, transport to airport) - it ends up nearly $2000 total....

Lee


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Will the fees be similar if I have a puppy shipped from the States?? Say, IL to Toronto?

Edit: I see the $30 inspection fee by the government. And I can estimate a 300 shipping cost? 

So for a 1500 puppy it'll probably be $200 all in? Is that a correct estimate?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

well - the prices will be in US dollars not Euro - that was nearly a 40% markup!!! so probably nowhere near as much! I have shipped to BC and it was comparable to shipping to California....crate, health cert, and flight for 8 week old pup around $400 - your fees for importing?? not sure....but probably the same $135 - the exchange rate is so close we didn't make any adjustments for it

Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the Romanian pups from Vegas and Zamp are they not show lines? I think the OP was looking for a working dog . 
Scuba Bob I gave you a contact not far from your town --- they have pups now that you can go look at -- .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> well - the prices will be in US dollars not Euro - that was nearly a 40% markup!!! so probably nowhere near as much! I have shipped to BC and it was comparable to shipping to California....crate, health cert, and flight for 8 week old pup around $400 - your fees for importing?? not sure....but probably the same $135 - the exchange rate is so close we didn't make any adjustments for it
> 
> Lee


Thanks Lee! 

Just realized my post said $200 as my total, when it really should've said $2000.

40% markup for the same good in Canada is common. Recently was in Abercrombie buying a frilly summer dress. The original price was $56 for USD, but somehow over $70 for CAD. T___T. I need to move.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

$2,000 USD is just over $1,900 CAD... Still a good deal in a lot of parts of Canada.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

marshies said:


> Will the fees be similar if I have a puppy shipped from the States?? Say, IL to Toronto?
> 
> Edit: I see the $30 inspection fee by the government. And I can estimate a 300 shipping cost?
> 
> So for a 1500 puppy it'll probably be $200 all in? Is that a correct estimate?


Shipping from Chicago O'Hare to Calgary International was about $225USD two years ago and then I had to go to the Air Canada Cargo Terminal to pick up the waybill papers to take to the Canada Customs office to pay for duties. It should have been about $125 Cdn for duties at the time, but the guy felt sorry for me because the Air Canada Cargo people gave me the run around and I only paid like $50 something for duties.

By the time I added up everything it was around $2000Cdn once I included the exchange rate.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Are they as good with their animal cargo as they are with their luggage at O'Hare?
I've been through that airport 6 times and never *not* had a problem.


----------



## Marcel Ionut (Mar 14, 2021)

scuba_bob said:


> I'm looking at maybe getting a pup from Germany, after I pay for the pup and shipping what other fees do I have to pay in BC?.


I would be also interested in how to import animals, 'cause i know now things are way stricter.


----------

